# [gamesradar]The Top 7 Stereotypical gamers we hate



## Licht

I love it!!


----------



## vuxdu

Lol nice!


----------



## Thororin

Brilliant! The "Elitist" made me shiver. Im doomed.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Very funny. Glad to see that people still have a sense of humor these days.


----------



## BizzareRide

Most of you are numbers 4+1.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

LOL the pictures fit the stereotypes exactly!


----------



## majin death

i have a fun time not fitting into any stereotypes


----------



## hermit

simply genious.

though i'm probably #4. but worst, my roommate is a mix between #6 and #2


----------



## metala

I'm #4, except that I do not drink Bawls(I don't even know what is this), only caffeine and I do more programming than gaming. About the gaming .. *intensive* games, like shooters, and WiC















Beer FTW


----------



## RickJS

I'm the elitist guy.


----------



## Cryraxz

Lol thats great


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I fall somewhere into #4 but I surely know of some people around here as #1.


----------



## johonm333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I fall somewhere into #4 but I surely know of some people around here as #1.

yea, i can already name a few #1's









I do admit being close to #4, but i feel as if they were missing a stereotype..

The console-elitist










You know the guy that will brag that he spent under $1000 to buy all of the consoles, and says that his game collection is better than computers. He'll even go as far to say that the controllers are more accurate than that of a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## gonX

I'm a complete #4. Even with the Bawls (well, something alike)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I lol'd at Sephiroth hair^^
"Mom's hair cuts are free" - That's a stupid thing to say... I love when I can have my hair cut by my mother.
but it's sad that people that are outside the game/PC world can't accept it and don't go "don't stic to that person he owns a PC". but it's clearly that they class the usuall PC user as a unscial creature. their problem not mine...


----------



## IcedEarth

They forgot another one.

the Benchmark nut

The dude who buys the best rig money can buy and just does benchmarks to show how cool he is. But then never actually uses it for games.....


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Ha, i run into so many PC elitists on here xD


----------



## binormalkilla

Some pretty stereotypical stuff there.....I mean just because you're in a frat doesn't mean you're an ignorant alcoholic date-rapist








THere are some pretty funny stuff too.......and I'm guilty of the PC elitist one.
However I can tell this was written by an angry little tool.
BTW thanks for quoting it because our routers at work keyword block game sites.....








I also LOLed several times XD


----------



## ErBall

it cracked me up. i think im a #4.


----------



## dskina

Murlocke is #1.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
it cracked me up. i think im a #4.

Me too.....except I work out and I have a fiance









Oh yea and I wouldn't be caught dead with WoW on my hard drive.


----------



## Mjolnir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
i have a fun time not fitting into any stereotypes









Eh, give us some time, we'll pick one out for ya ourselves!


----------



## eureka

I'm 4 + 3.

CSS on PC, and PokÃ©mon on DS.

Also 2d fighters on my consoles.


----------



## slipstream808

I like the drawings. They are creepy...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
I'm 4 + 3.

CSS on PC, and PokÃ©mon on DS.

Also 2d fighters on my consoles.

Me too but PokÃ©mon on GBC...


----------



## Melcar

#6 and a bit of #2.


----------



## TriplePlay

Is this really news? I mean, come on...

This really belongs in off-topic.

But I remember this on Digg a while back, it is humorous.


----------



## psik0.k1m

hahaha.. i think the people getting butthurt on here fall into certain catagories lol..

"***Z?!?!? dAt b s0000 stere0typikul !111 ... so nawt tr00~!"


----------



## Nuxes

Does anyone else think #4 looks like Gabe Newell?


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Quite hilarious. I would think most of us fit into the PC Elitist category. Consoles do suck in general (in today's gaming world) and Bawls is an amazing drink. LAN party every two weeks? Hell ya!


----------



## dankoni

Well played =)


----------



## waqasr

LOL that was a good read..but seriously most people here are probably #4 as for some reason everyone here think consoles suck..cummon man i love consoles and love my 360 and ps3..i dont have to get a Â£300 gpu to play it at highest.


----------



## GA_SLI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxes*


Does anyone else think #4 looks like Gabe Newell?


----------



## LegendaryC

It doesn't seem complete. The only form of fanboy it has is a PC fanboy.

Makes me wonder: Maybe the people who wrote this are fanboys of a certain console?


----------



## Nuxes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


It doesn't seem complete. The only form of fanboy it has is a PC fanboy.

Makes me wonder: Maybe the people who wrote this are fanboys of a certain console?










Somebody should make an OCN version of this, complete with AMD and Intel fanboys, Vista haters, audiophiles, security nuts, and most recently: Creative bashers.


----------



## Guruboy

Awesome!

I hate to admit it, but I'm probably the most like #1. I can't afford games would rather buy hardware and the ones games I've actually got don't place me into any of the other categories. I don't use caps lock though.


----------



## qwat

funny


----------



## TangerineSky

Me = #7


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

I guess I'm the only #5?


----------



## TangerineSky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


I guess I'm the only #5?












I would consider my family #5


----------



## Qbert

LOLx7!!!

Thank you for this post! It's scary when a little bit of each stereotype fits, esp. the keep playing the older games guy (I still play Heroes II and MOO2 now and then).


----------



## darkclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcedEarth* 
They forgot another one.

the Benchmark nut

The dude who buys the best rig money can buy and just does benchmarks to show how cool he is. But then never actually uses it for games.....


lol


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Murlocke is #1.

you're thinking of hundred gunner

Murlocke is... i dunno. probably a 4 like most of us


----------



## Ihatethedukes

LMAO, this was really good. I'm closest to the obsessed forum guys with a minor in pc elitist.

EDIT: With a touch of RPG snob.


----------



## bdattilo

I guess I am the PC Elitist guy, minus the fat and WoW.


----------



## liermam

This is a "rip-off" of another article that was very similar (and in my opinion, much more well done) that I saw a couple months ago. That being said, the illustrations in this are quite hilarious.


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

This gave me a good laugh


----------



## Wattes

Well, #4 I guess, with a tat of #6? >.<
Anyway, nice pics!


----------



## ted

It #7 that I seem to see a lot. I feel great about seeing it because I know I can enjoy better games. Until they say something about how awesome Halo is...


----------



## IIowa

Hahaha, they got the fat CS players dead on.


----------



## scottb75

I admit to being a #2 at times, though mostly a #4 though I don't drink Bawls or play WOW.


----------



## Clinic

#1 here...only I dabble in more than halo3 and guitar hero3...and I didn't know that sorority girl was passed out, she seemed pretty lively..


----------



## ananda187

that's awesome! 
me and my 46 lock are def #4's. 
Affliction Lock FTW.

/silly

"I don't have a drinkin' problem! I drink, I get drunk, I fall down. No problem!"


----------



## mhsbrian

I don't follow under these.

Sooo, Ill just post my own.










*Usually plays*: With Fire
*Favorite Snaks*: Scorpion and the hearts of the inferior.
MhsBrian, The destroyer of all forums and killer of hypocritical forum children.
When he views your topic beware he attacks bluntly as if with a edged blade against your brain. People fear his posts because he's ruthless and "somewhat" intelligent but acts more on rage and emotions.

It's better just to agree with what he says...The consequences could cause you your little pathetic forum life...


----------



## alexgheseger

^^^ 
| | | 
| | | 
(he's a #1!!)


----------



## ananda187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
^^^
| | |
| | |
(he's a #1!!)

lol yes def.


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananda187* 
lol yes def.

xD!!!

*squeezes redbull can with fury* !!!!!!

*is actually at work right now*

*doesnt really have a redbull*

*is actually reading the onion for some good ol' funny politic satire.*


----------



## PhR33k

haha this was hilarious.

if I had to pick, I would be #4. Though I also own a 360 but hardly play it, and Iv held discussions of why th PC>console.


----------



## d3daiM

very true..LOL!


----------



## FearSC549

Damn, I don't know which one am I, I used to be #4, but I quit playing games now...I just stay on the computer alot on Youtube, OCN, Newegg, and Shoutwire or I overclock my crap rig.


----------



## lecastor

Wow, I had a horrible day at work, This actually made my day. It made me laugh which I haven't done all day. Thanks!


----------



## mth91

I fall into none of those categories. I am the guy that plays crysis and bf2 online for a couple hours, then gets bored, goes and works out, grabs a soda, then browses overclock.net for a while.









I even added OCN to wikipedia.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCN


----------



## mth91

****ROACH... Weird how it blocks out **** in ****roach.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340*


you're thinking of hundred gunner

Murlocke is... i dunno. probably a 4 like most of us


That kinda doesn't work.

1. I'm not in a frat
2. I don't play halo 3; I have never played halo 3 in my life
3. I don't play guitar hero 3; I have never played guitar hero in my life
4. I don't get C-s on my term papers
5. I never yell "score"
6. I never date rape
7. I never chest bump

So #1 for me is out of the question.


----------



## BLKKROW

Lol all of those are absolutely true


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340*


you're thinking of hundred gunner

Murlocke is... i dunno. probably a 4 like most of us


No, he's definitely a #1. I've seen him.


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


I even added OCN to wikipedia.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCN


Nice

Quote:



Overclock.net, a site dedicated to the pursuit of performance, generally related to computers. It is the best website ever. Yes, ever.


Fixed


----------



## Vegnagun

lol


----------



## Criswell

#7 here, WHAT ARE YOU GUNNA DO BRO HUH?


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


Me too.....except I work out and I have a fiance









Oh yea and I wouldn't be caught dead with WoW on my hard drive.



I like you.










I work out and have a girlfriend, and I think I might have to lock a Beretta in my desk for the time when someone brings a WoW disc into my house.

Quote:



With so much time spent indoors, they don't understand how low on the social ladder they rank, and how little the cultural impact of a spell-casting cat-person in a buckled leotard matters to anyone.


Anyone know someone like this? There's these two guys in my English class.... nonstop, I overhear them talking about various crap like "my magic mantawhip pwns your stupid flame of the plant" all that crap just makes me wanna puke bloody chunks all over these two douche bags.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340*


you're thinking of hundred gunner

Murlocke is... i dunno. probably a 4 like most of us



Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


That kinda doesn't work.

1. I'm not in a frat
2. I don't play halo 3; I have never played halo 3 in my life
3. I don't play guitar hero 3; I have never played guitar hero in my life
4. I don't get C-s on my term papers
5. I never yell "score"
6. I never date rape
7. I never chest bump

So #1 for me is out of the question.


Whoa, I hella screwed up. I thought #1 was frat boys (reading from the top-down), but it was actually obsessed forum guys.

Why, YES I AM!

Sorry for the mixup


----------



## megajesus

You forgot casual elitists. They are the worst. "pros suck, they can only have fun winning, they play <insert skilled fighting game or FPS> game too much" *facepalm*


----------

